# Family Guy is starting to suck...



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 1, 2005)

They seem to be relying soley on old characters for laughs now, and doing nothing new...plus everything so overly drawn out its getting terrible...anyone else feel like this too? Plus American Dad sucks too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2005)

It can't be any worse than where Simpsons is now. I dunno, while Family Guy did have great episodes back then, the new ones don't seem so bad.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 2, 2005)

Family Guy has been sucking ever since it started up again. Family Guy some years back was alot better than the crap now. And don't get me started on American Dad...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 2, 2005)

family guy is still good to me, however the first 3 seasons of family guy will forever be classic.


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2005)

I never much cared for Family Guy at all.  Sure, its funny sometimes, but for the most part it has always blown.  Not my type of humor.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah it sux,simpsons is starting over for the 1000000000 time so i can watch some good old episodes


----------



## TDW (Dec 2, 2005)

The first three seasons owned...and yeah, its really starting to drag now.  I mean, every now and then they throw in something that is just priceless (Hawkin doing his wife), but they are like trying to take everything way too far.  Like the randomness is just getting out of control, and they are over emphasizing certain characters too much.


----------



## JAPPO (Dec 2, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I never much cared for Family Guy at all.  Sure, its funny sometimes, but for the most part it has always blown.  Not my type of humor.


Exactly. Most of the time, it always sucked.

South Park - has thought in it. It has grabbed countless media attention, from the truth of scientology, to what the right choice is. Funny, and smart.

Dilbert - Not for everyone, of course, since it was mostly intelligent, nerdy humor, but still god damn better than Family Guy

Simpsons - New episodes suck, the first 10 seasons are still pretty funny though

American dad - pure shit. Even worse than family guy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 2, 2005)

are you guys serious?!! Or you guys clearly not understand the origin of the jokes their doing now...Yes Family Guy season 3 and lower were much more funny, but these two seasons have been hilarious as well. The recent one to me was the peanut butter jelly time. At first I didn't get it until I was showed to. Yea some of the hidden jokes are now more confusing, but you just gotta know ur country, news, cult, and etc...


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 2, 2005)

Im so ashamed. Family guy is still, and always will be, Hilarious.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 2, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> are you guys serious?!! Or you guys clearly not understand the origin of the jokes their doing now...Yes Family Guy season 3 and lower were much more funny, but these two seasons have been hilarious as well. The recent one to me was the peanut butter jelly time. At first I didn't get it until I was showed to. Yea some of the hidden jokes are now more confusing, but you just gotta know ur country, news, cult, and etc...




i got the peanut butter jelly time thing when they played it....but i didnt laugh, because i fucking hated that song....also, when they throw lois in the car(laughing)kinda comical...but then....they  drive to the lake(laughing)ok, its getting kinda old the laughing thing....they push Lois in with the car(laughing still)anger rising...and then they hitch hike all the way back to the house(STILL FUCKING LAUGHING) then stewie asks...you think she'll be alright, and peter does that gay thing like...oh yeah, dont worry she'll back in a bit(or sometihng like that)....which i might add they re-did that joke in the same damn episode with Micheal Eisner(the guy going for peters heart) stewie asks the same damn question, and peter gives roughly the same answer....


*fuck you Family Guy*   ok, well im done venting my disstaste for the new Family Guys...


----------



## Uchiha_Yamato (Dec 2, 2005)

some of the new family guy episodes have been alright, like the one with the A team, i got a quote from that as my cell phone ringer, god bless the recording function


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 2, 2005)

I dont understand.....if always thought it was funny. No matter what, I always laugh at the show.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2005)

Peanut butter jelly time! god, black people crack me up...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

wait wait, is there more to the peanut butter jelly joke?  Cuz i thought that was fucking funny 

Family guy seems to be getting better every episode to me.  It still has it's moments where they make a joke, and I'm like..ehhhh...but then some of there jokes put me on the floor 

American dad sucks though, cept that saudi arabia story, and simpson, dude it's the pits.    How many times does homer have to prove he loves marge, they r really killin that show now.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 2, 2005)

yeah i think it's still good, no matter what i have a laugh at family guy. i love the randomness.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

here's the pb & j clip:



I guess this might be the original?  The song sounds like a 90's miami bass sound.   f'ing funny

Link removed


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 2, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> here's the pb & j clip:




and like i said...complete and utter shit ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> and like i said...complete and utter shit ...


ohh, so u heard the original...i had never heard it , i think i didn't.,..


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 2, 2005)

yeah, i heard it a long time ago, but it was funny then...because someone made a Mortal Kombat Fatility out of it. But then, I heard it(in my town at least) ever Pep Rally and every damn time i got in the car, so my taste for that thing has worn itself out...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

wuh!? it came out years ago?  I missed alot when i was in school...There's whole seasons of family guy and simpson i never saw cause of college


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 2, 2005)

NarutoS, if you luv Family Guy, you're gonna have to try to remember all the shyt dat happened in the past. Its random in the past, but your school should help you know some of the jokes, whether from your teacher or friends..


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, it has occurred to me that the new season of Family Guy isn't as funny as the last three seasons. It is still pretty funny...


----------



## Jink (Dec 2, 2005)

i still love family guy, i dont think it detiriorated (sp?) at all, still very funny, but yea american dad sucks, simpsons - bleh, after about the 10th season it went downhill


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 2, 2005)

I think the simpsons were good until about season 6, they dropped for a few seasons and have started getting good again.  The more recent seasons have started getting funny again.

I think the older seasons of the simpsons are better than all of family guy.

I think Family Guy has been steadily going down for a while, some of the jokes look like they were trying too hard to be random.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 2, 2005)

there's actually no point in comparing seasons 1-3 with the new season. cause it was such a big break before season 4 came back the 3 seasons got so hyped they'll never be touched. i find some of the new stuff tries too hard but all in all i find family guy to still have that family guy touch.


----------



## albel (Dec 2, 2005)

family guy will never go out of style, it always has the funny flash back scenes that nobody cant go a day without quoting


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2005)

*peanutbutterjellywithabaseballbat*

i found myself doing pelvic thrusts uncontrollably when i heard this catchy tune...


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll just put this for my reason for enjoying Family Guy. I'm very easily amused. 

The Peanutbutter Jelly Time got me laughing. =/


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2005)

oints to his sig below:


----------



## GekigangerV (Dec 2, 2005)

The thing I am not liking about the current Family Guy is the self-references to previous episodes.  I can appreciate a running gag like the evil monkey, but making a single reference to a previous show makes it look like they are running out of material. For example, the shin thing at the end of the A-team intro parody or Brian throwing the rock at Peter and telling him it was for that time where they made their own General Lee. Even the newer chicken fight kind of bugged me because the first one had proper set up.  It is true that randomness is part of the forumla for Family Guy, but they allow proper set up most of the time(unlike the second Chicken fight)

Overall I like the newer seasons as much as the older seasons(but why no more Bill Bixby Hulk references?).  I loved the musical rendition of "My Left Foot", the Aha video spoof and all the Rocky references.


----------



## EonNinja (Dec 4, 2005)

I still like Famlily guy it always make me laugh


----------



## UnnamedShinobi (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah I don't think it sucks now, I find it more funny than Simpsons currently, but that's maybe becuse I knoiw what happens in most Simpson episodes that goes on the television.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 5, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I'll just put this for my reason for enjoying Family Guy. I'm very easily amused.
> 
> The Peanutbutter Jelly Time got me laughing. =/



Same here, I'm lovin Family Guy  

Simpsons...oh lord, what it used to be :sad .....


----------



## sonnie_skies (Dec 5, 2005)

it's not as bad as the simpsons yet.

it doesn't suck, but it's not as good as it was.  that still puts it above a lot of other shows.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

GekigangerV said:
			
		

> The thing I am not liking about the current Family Guy is the self-references to previous episodes.  I can appreciate a running gag like the evil monkey, but making a single reference to a previous show makes it look like they are running out of material. For example, the shin thing at the end of the A-team intro parody or Brian throwing the rock at Peter and telling him it was for that time where they made their own General Lee. Even the newer chicken fight kind of bugged me because the first one had proper set up.  It is true that randomness is part of the forumla for Family Guy, but they allow proper set up most of the time(unlike the second Chicken fight)




Very good eyes and memory. I noticed them as well, but to have them gathered all together to prove your point, proves your educational level.


----------



## JayG (Dec 6, 2005)

It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!

True, it's not up to par with the previous seasons, but it's still damn funny.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 6, 2005)

You are starting to suck.

And not fast enough, cause I havn't cummed yet.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 6, 2005)

oh how can family guy suck. it is one of the best cartoon series ever. second to the simpsons. evrybody loves the laughs you can get from stewie


----------



## ChaochroX (Dec 6, 2005)

you guys are fuking nuts the shit is as funny as its ever been. Like the Osama outtakes thing was one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time and then right after it they had the naked gun thing for the intro plus the the Law and Order begining. You people complain too damn much.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 6, 2005)

They do, they do. But there is this one thing in Family Guy, especially the new ones, that I hate: The jokes last longer than they are really meant to. I think they just do that for the timing, but sometimes its annoying. Like I would be laughing, and after I'm done, the joke is still going on, losing more of its cleverness.


----------



## Freed (Dec 6, 2005)

There's no need to argue..in any case, it all depends on personnal opinion.For my part, I do not watch television as much as I did before to actually give an opinion on wether Familly Guy and any other popular cartoons are getting lame or not.For all I know, I like Familly Guy.


----------

